# Building a new Wine Making area WITH MY WIFE'S BLESSING AGAIN!!



## kevinlfifer

I made the wine in an area of the boiler/mechanical area of the house. The space was about 5' x 10' with shelves along one wall. Pretty cramped. I had built a 2' x 4' table 40" high from a scrap of cultured marble. Here are some before pictures See pix #1. I had already started to tear the room apart before taking the pictures, so it looks worse than normal, but not much. I used an old medicine cabinet to store chemicals, and stacked cases of empties everywhere. It was cumbersome.

Here are some "in progress" pictures. I scored the counter top a Menard's for $26.00, the back-splash was broken lose at the right end. I am using more of the fallen ash trees for the cabinet frame and doors.

The laundry sink is the cheap leg mounted type, $26 as well, I could use it as a drop-in by turning it 90 degrees. The faucets are from Ebay, The small one is hot only with a bottle washer attached, total cost $19.00. The large pull-out faucet $63.00 including shipping.

Still need to drop in the ceiling, hang the door, install some selves across from the counter, above my head, for empty carboys, and finish the rest of the cabinet doors. 

The 6 remaining cabinet doors will have wood wine case ends incorporated into them, 2 in each door. I have 20 case ends, I'll find a use for the remaining 8 ends.


----------



## Boatboy24

Wow, huge improvement!


----------



## sour_grapes

That is great!

I almost bought the same countertop at Menards, but went with the darker pattern!


----------



## Kraffty

Great job. Talk about taking a little bit of nothing and turning it into an efficient looking area. It might be "tight" but having that dedicated area will be awesome.
Add more pics once you move in.
Mike


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Very nice work ! You should be very proud that you have those type of skills 

.


----------



## Runningwolf

Looks nice, you'll enjoy your space.


----------



## bkisel

Very nice. The only negative I see is the sink up against the left wall which makes it harder to work with for us right handed folks. But the sink itself is still a big plus. I've no sink in the basement and must use use the kitchen sink one flight up.


----------



## cimbaliw

Very nice. Enjoy the space.


----------



## kevinlfifer

The orientation of the sink allowed me to install a much larger laundry sink than the laundry sink that is designed to drop-in. This one is designed to stand alone on metal legs next to the counter and at standard counter top height, but I wanted it dropped into the counter and at a taller height than the legs would allow.


----------



## kevinlfifer

Nearly done. I built one drawer for "stuff". I am going to make five more, the top 2 rows, for empty bottles. I will use the wood wine case ends in the face of the drawers. Final pix to come.


----------



## olusteebus

really nice. I like your sink so I will do the same thing.


----------



## Boatboy24

Fantastic job Kevin!


----------



## kevinlfifer

I finally, totally finished the cabinet construction. Each drawer holds 5-6 cases of empties. I made a case side with our "logo" for the middle top drawer by running off a mirror image laser copy on plain paper and using a hot iron, transferred the image to the wood. So simple it is almost unbelievable.


----------



## sour_grapes

That is really nifty! Beautiful job, Kevin.


----------



## wineforfun

Very nice work. I really like the "labeled" drawer fronts.


----------



## bakervinyard

I use the laundry sink also but now seeing yours I think I have to rethink my sink area. Thanks, looks awesome, Bakervinyard


----------



## Kraffty

Tell me you've left just enough room in there to sit on one of those stools with a glass or two of wine, put your feet up and admire what you've transformed that tiny kind of un-useable area into. Really nice work all the way around.
Love it!
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

What, no dove tails?  

Absolutely beautiful job. It looks gorgeous.


----------



## kevinlfifer

No dove tails, Gorilla glue and an air nailer.
Here is the "tasting area" As you can see I hijacked my wife's dance studio.


----------



## kevinlfifer

Tired of tripping over the carboys on the floor. Adding shelves today. I'll post a pix this afternoon


----------



## kevinlfifer

Now I won't be tripping over carboys. Below after and before. Took about an hour to install. Should have done it when I re-purposed the room.


----------



## geek

Nice area now....good job.


----------

